# South West cruise to EvenTT07 (Sunday 01 July)



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

It seems that almost all the TTOC reps from the South West area will be travelling up to Donington on the Saturday so that we can attend the TTOC AGM (and anyone else is welcome to tag along). However, we still aim to organise a cruise up to Donington from this area for the Sunday morning (1st July).

Route is now on this map: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie=UTF ... 3&z=7&om=1

Suggested meeting points (i.e. 5-10min stops) are as follows (expected *leaving* times in bold):

Sainsbury's @ Marsh Mills Plymouth, PL3 6RL *5:30*:
Mike (Elegant Spoon)
Nigel (NJBTT)

Exeter Services, M5 J30, EX2 7HF *6:15*:
(unless anyone comes forward to meet here I suggest that the cruise doesn't stop)

Gordano Services, M5 J19, BS20 7XG *7:20*:
Maurice (ToasTTi/wahala)
Moglin (Sally Woolacott)

Strensham Services, M5 J7-J8, WR8 OBZ *8:15*:
WATCH YOUR SPEED ON THE M42 SINCE THERE'S LOTS OF CAMERAS ABOUT (thanks Fraser)
ooloocat
Phil (Hectors-House)
(largest petrol station in Europe according to Wkipedia!)
Meet up with Mark (Conlechi) and the South Wales cruisers who'll lead to Donington.

Leicester Forest East Services, M1 J21-21a, LE3 3GB *9:15*
Meet the rest of the cruisers from LEEK, East Anglia, London, South (so lots of TTs)

So anyone from the South West planning on travelling up to EvenTT07 on the Sunday morning please reply to this thread letting us know where you're starting from, so I can add you to the meeting points above.

(update: Ive checked all the times against TomTom and it seems pretty accurate so no need to go hell-for-leather on any leg of the cruise).


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

G12MO X said:


> Count me out, Going up Saturday


Me too. I'm expecting a fair few to be travelling up beforehand. But Donington is about 2.5hrs drive from Bristol so easy to do in a morning if required.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Going up sat so if you all fancy a South West reps cruise then we can meet


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

I should be going to the event. I will be driving from plymouth, how long do you think it would take?

Anyone else coming from plymouth?

Mike


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:


> I should be going to the event. I will be driving from plymouth, how long do you think it would take?


According to googlemaps it's a 4hr drive from Plymouth up to Donington. That's either an early start to arrive there when the gates open at 10am or setting off later and arriving after most other people (although people will be arriving and leaving all day I expect and you won't miss the raffle or concourse prizegiving since they occur later on).


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello Rhod_TT thanx for the reply 

Thats a fair drive but hay ho I can only go up and drive back in the one day.

Would anyone else be doing this from plymoutht then?


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

EARLY START FROM REDRUTH ON SUNDAY!!

CHEERS

NIGEL


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

NJBTT said:


> EARLY START FROM REDRUTH ON SUNDAY!!
> 
> CHEERS
> 
> NIGEL


Where are you thinking of joining the M5 Nigel?


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

i could either meet at exeter services or meet mike (elegant spoon) at plymouth somewhere


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I think we need to set up some meeting points on the way up, Exeter Services (Granada) would be a good start as people coming down the A30 and A38 can converge there.

Any other ideas guys?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

M5 services at Gordano (J19) would be a suitable one before Bristol area. Then Michaelwood services (just after M5 J14) might be useful after Bristol. But it really depends on how many people will be joining along the way on the Sunday since there's no point in stopping if there aren't any new people to pick-up.

P.S. I'm provisionally up for a Saturday cruise up to Doni. Anyone know what time we have to be there for the AGM?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> M5 services at Gordano (J19) would be a suitable one before Bristol area. Then Michaelwood services (just after M5 J14) might be useful after Bristol. But it really depends on how many people will be joining along the way on the Sunday since there's no point in stopping if there aren't any new people to pick-up.


Sounds like a good plan, maybe the Welshies could join there



Rhod_TT said:


> P.S. I'm provisionally up for a Saturday cruise up to Doni. Anyone know what time we have to be there for the AGM?


Don't know, I was going to get there mid afternoon and have a couple of beers [smiley=cheers.gif] :roll:


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Strensham services would do me fine. I live in Chippenham and will probably join M5 at Gloucester.
I watch for timings.
Sally


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Might be a good idea for Cornwall to meet Plymouth at Sainsburys at Marsh Mills then carry on up the A38, probably need to be at about 5.30 AM


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> probably need to be at about 5.30 AM


Yowch. That's early.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > probably need to be at about 5.30 AM
> ...


Plymouth to Donnington 4 hours. So arrive 9.30, but include stops to pick people up on the way (Exeter, Bristol) I think it's abought right to arrive for 10am.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


yeah I know. I'm only glad I don't live quite so far from Donington. We still don't have many Sunday cruisers though. Come on people.


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Do we have any cruisers for the Sunday yet?

Sally (better known as Moglin) :?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Sally Woolacott said:


> Do we have any cruisers for the Sunday yet?
> 
> Sally (better known as Moglin) :?


Only those listed on the first page (I'll add you now). But there should be a crowd from South Wales to meet up with at Strensham services (end of M50,@ M5 J7-8) sometime.


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't even know if I can go now! I'm not happy


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

come on elegant spoon, you know it makes sense :!:


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Come on 'elegant spoon', please try to make it. My TT is a beautful red and would look lovely arriving between the two blue ones!!!

Sally ('Moglin' to her friends)


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

I know I really want to come but my mrs is ill and has broken her arm and thumb to top it all off!

Hopefull I should know closer to the date. Will the tickets go up in price or will they stay the same?

Cheers


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Not sure if tickets cost more if you buy the on the gate but I think not. I'm sure the EvenTT is relaxed enough for your wife to just sit on a picnic rug all day sunning herself and reading a book. You'd be surprised at how much chatting goes on that isn't TT related.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:


> Would anyone else be doing this from plymoutht then?


Yeah, I would. Just joined TTOC, got a ticket and a shiney newbie track session too. Any meeting point from here north will do. Shame it will have to be at ungodly o'clock.


----------



## ooloocat (Mar 16, 2007)

Haven't decided whether to go yet but quite fancy joining you guys if I do.

Nearest junction to me is at Worcester and if it's not worth stopping I should be able to time you from Gloucester.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

VicTT said:


> ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:
> 
> 
> > Would anyone else be doing this from plymoutht then?
> ...


Sainsburys at Marsh mills for you two.



ooloocat said:


> Haven't decided whether to go yet but quite fancy joining you guys if I do.
> 
> Nearest junction to me is at Worcester and if it's not worth stopping I should be able to time you from Gloucester.


Wait on the bridge and join when they pass


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

I should be ok to go now 

So yea what time are we meeting at marsh mills?

Do we think I will be able to buy tickets ok at the entrance then?

Mike


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

nice one mike


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:


> Do we think I will be able to buy tickets ok at the entrance then?


Yes you can, no problem

I think we should have meetings at

Marsh Mills
Exeter Services
Gordano Services
Michaelwood Services

Where else as we need to time it


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

jbell said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> > ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:
> ...


Sorry, change of plan as no response to my post over 5/6 days. I've now booked accomodation for Sat night and am travelling up on Sat with a detour for relative/friends visits on the way. See you all there I hope.


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm a little confused about the above post?

What times are we going to meet then?

Is it a 5.30 meet at sainsburys then


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Look forward to meeting up with you guys and my South Wales Cruise at Strensham services M5 J8 at around 8.15am 'ish

Mark


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:


> I'm a little confused about the above post?
> 
> What times are we going to meet then?
> 
> Is it a 5.30 meet at sainsburys then


I can't really give you and answer to that since I'd be starting a lot further north (and also travelling on the Saturday)

I'll add Jbells suggestions to the first post (but need some timings).

Rhod


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

So lets provisionally say

Marsh Mills at 5.30 Cornwall
Exeter Services at 6.30 North Devon/Cornwall
Gordano at 7.30 Bristol/Somerset
Strensham at 8.15 Welshies/Gloucester


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> So lets provisionally say
> 
> Marsh Mills at 5.30 Cornwall
> Exeter Services at 6.30 North Devon/Cornwall
> ...


First post updated with the above information. Thanks jbell.

If people could let me know which meeting point they're going to first join the cruise at, we can get an idea of where we are with numbers and so on.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Rhod and Jon,

Little question for you two over on the Rep forum re the Sunday South west and Wales Cruises


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Hi Rhod and Jon,
> 
> Little question for you two over on the Rep forum re the Sunday South west and Wales Cruises


[Am working out if the alternative is possible and the difference in miles it might be.]

Just to let everyone know, NaughTTy's suggestion is instead of taking the M42/A42 up to Donington from the M40 at BHam (about 30miles), we go M6/M69/M1 (about 45miles) which means meeting up with many more cruisers from the rest of the UK. It would also give an opportunity for the Audi Channel TV crew to film more TTs in convoy on the M1 (just before Donnington). If no-one objects hughely to the extra 15miles then I propose that that's the route you should take (not that I'm even travelling that day of course). It would however mean getting up a little earlier so that you can meet the Leicester Forest East services (M1J21a) at 09:15. So those of you travelling from further away - how does that sound (probably about 30-45min less time in bed the night before)?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Rhod_TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Rhod and Jon,
> ...


Cool - did you see nutts' comments further down that thread?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Yep, but that would mean missing the SouthWales guys so your solution is better.


----------



## wahala (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi all,
I will be starting from Honiton but intend to meet up at Gordano Services

Maurice (aka ToasTTi) MK11 3.2 Deep Sea Blue Reg. MS 87


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Rhod and Gizmo X, where are we going to meet on Sat to go up?

We need to PM some Cornish types (Carly etc)


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> Rhod and Gizmo X, where are we going to meet on Sat to go up?
> 
> We need to PM some Cornish types (Carly etc)


Actually, I'm going to be leaving from my parents place in Oxford so will have to miss out on a Saturday cruise up to Donington. See you there though.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Rhod and Gizmo X, where are we going to meet on Sat to go up?
> ...


Cool, what time is everyone getting there, it's a 3 hour drive for me.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


I don't think there's a time for the TTOC AGM yet but we can check in at the hotel any time after 2pm IIRC. So I'd be aiming for early afternoon 3-4ish.


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Well I will be meet at the plymouth marshmills but we need to 100% confirm people at each stop or theres no point waiting if there will be no one there


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:


> Well I will be meet at the plymouth marshmills but we need to 100% confirm people at each stop or theres no point waiting if there will be no one there


I agree with you there. I think most of the stops have people marked down (only 1 or 2 at each so far though). The timings still may chnage a little but hopefully not too much - you guys down in Devon and Cornwall have an early start.


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Tell me about it!

Lets hope the next week goes well because I'm looking forward to this 

I hope we can all meet up alright at these stops!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

There's a map I've ben pulling together here: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie=UTF ... 217285&z=7

The timings are still up for negotiation (and maybe even the route at the end for the SouthWesterners since it's an early start). let me know if I need make changes (particularly the leaving times since Google rekons some of the 60min legs are supposed to take 80min - I don't want to encorage speeding).

Rhod


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Could we get that route as one of the:

on the a38 go x amount of miles and take .... exit etc

style route planners as it would be good to take.

I have tomtom do you know if you can plan a route in like that?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:


> Could we get that route as one of the:
> 
> on the a38 go x amount of miles and take .... exit etc
> 
> ...


Go on the RAC web site and use the route planner - it will come out in the format you want.


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanx for that I'm just doing it now 

So do we have anymore takers on people to meet at plymouth?

Come on people wheres the fun of driving up the day before! Pah 
:roll: :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:


> Thanx for that I'm just doing it now
> 
> So do we have anymore takers on people to meet at plymouth?
> 
> ...


It is the fun of Beers on Sat night and not having to get up at 5 AM

What are we going to do about cruising back in the afternoon??????


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Depends how good the day is 

I guess we can sort it out when we are there?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Rhod_TT,

I like the map 

Cheers


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

blackers said:


> Hi Rhod_TT,
> 
> I like the map
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. Just need lots of people to see it now. And to check the timings. At the moment it looks like the SW lot won't need to stop in Exceter so that should saw 10min or so. They'll have to keep a tight ship given the current timings.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> At the moment it looks like the SW lot won't need to stop in Exeter so that should saw 10min or so. They'll have to keep a tight ship given the current timings.


Good stuff, I assume the timings are worked out with drivers being good and not exceeding the speed limits.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment it looks like the SW lot won't need to stop in Exeter so that should saw 10min or so. They'll have to keep a tight ship given the current timings.
> ...


Errr. Yeah. I guess. Since it's so early I'm assuming a slightly higher average speed until Bristol or so but I'll check it over later today (and see what Google maps thinks). Mark (conlechi) has ElegantSpoon's mobile number if they're late though.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Map and timings have been updated (see start of thread). TomTom thinks the slightly revised timings are better. Please note there is no stop planned at Exeter Services since no one has said their meeting the cruisers at that point.

Let me know if there's any more of you to join.

Rhod


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> Let me know if there's any more of you to join.
> 
> Rhod


I think Hectors-House will join at Strensham


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

All looking good for sunday then 

I'm sure we will obey the legal limits on the road on sunday :wink:

It would be good if there were a few more people in the southwest cruise!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:


> All looking good for sunday then
> 
> I'm sure we will obey the legal limits on the road on sunday :wink:
> 
> It would be good if there were a few more people in the southwest cruise!


I would think there will be moe on the way back


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Well it looks like we will be meeting up with you just south of Bham 8)

Looks like this one will be good :wink:

Just a quick note to let you all know that from the M42/M40 junction up to the M6 the M42 is Littered with digital speed cameras so  be careful , they are on poles on the side of the motorway


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Just a quick note to let you all know that from the M42/M40 junction up to the M6 the M42 is Littered with digital speed cameras so  be careful , they are on poles on the side of the motorway


I shall be updating my Road Angel on Sat morning :evil:


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

The sick government!!! :roll:

I have some bad news!! My car is at audi having a gearbox rebuild which was ment to be completed today ready for me tonight, however they need an extra part that they don't think will be in before the weekend 

So my TT is in bits at Plymouth audi!

My friend works there and has given me a brand spanking new A3 170bhp sline diesel that I can use till then so do you think it would be ok for me to drive up in that or would I look a bit stupid??

I'm so gutted that I can't take my TT!! I almost cried!!


----------



## Hectors-House (Jun 25, 2007)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] I be just a bit gutted if it were me. Lets keep our fingers crossed for a minor miracle 

Never mind I love anythin with an Audi badge on it, my wife keeps a spare badge in the draw and wears it when she wants to get my attention :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: , it's about the only thing that works 8)


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Hector you rock :wink: :lol: 8)


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Hi everyone. Hope you have a nice cruise up tomorrow. Just about to set off myself.

Rhod


----------



## ooloocat (Mar 16, 2007)

Sorry, was really looking forward to tomorrow and now can't make it.

I was bringing my son as he is 18 tomorrow and he would have enjoyed every minute but he's ill and no way going to be fit for the morning. Big disappointment but hope to catch up with some of you on a meet soon.

Hope you guys have a fantastic day

Jo


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Will see you up there!

Lets hope its not too wet and we all can have a good day 

Any more for the cruise up then?


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

hi mike. any news on your tt :?: :?:


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm going in the A3 

See you in the morning!


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

sorry to hear that. what a kick in the n-ts :!: :!: . i'm off to bed now. see you at sainsburys 0530. [smiley=zzz.gif]

nigel


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Tell me about it!! :roll:


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

What a great drive up that was!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi guys ,

hope you all got home safe and well 

Thanks for joining the cruise up today to Donny , hope you all had a great time and look forward to seeing you at a combined Wales / South West meet in the future 8)

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hey Guys,
i am looking to organise a cruise up to the Ace Cafe event 11th August
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=90855

Was thinking along the lines of an M4 cruise with meeting points along the way
,

anyone interested ?

Cheers Mark.


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

sorry for being a little late with the pics, have been busy at work
anyway here they are,
if any one wants a copy, send me your email and i will send them on.
i have a lot more but these are the first ones
enjoy
fraser


----------

